# Student visa for Australia



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All, I have a query in regards to student visa of Australia. I am applying for student visa. I am worried about the bank statement. My agent has asked me to show the bank balance of 30 lakhs INR. My father has own house in India. Can I show this property documents for the approval of visa or should I need to show the bank balance of 30 lakhs INR. Please advise. I am worried about this.

Waiting for the response. Please advise. 

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tom and Jerry said:


> Dear All, I have a query in regards to student visa of Australia. I am applying for student visa. I am worried about the bank statement. My agent has asked me to show the bank balance of 30 lakhs INR. My father has own house in India. Can I show this property documents for the approval of visa or should I need to show the bank balance of 30 lakhs INR. Please advise. I am worried about this.
> 
> Waiting for the response. Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


Your agent knows best
But under no circumstances, submit any false documents 
Review each documents that the agent is submitting on your behalf that they are authentic and not tampered

There’s many cases where agents have fraudulently tampered the documents and the applicant paid the price

Cheers


----------



## PeteSampras (Dec 14, 2018)

Tom and Jerry said:


> Dear All, I have a query in regards to student visa of Australia. I am applying for student visa. I am worried about the bank statement. My agent has asked me to show the bank balance of 30 lakhs INR. My father has own house in India. Can I show this property documents for the approval of visa or should I need to show the bank balance of 30 lakhs INR. Please advise. I am worried about this.
> 
> Waiting for the response. Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


I believe from past 2 years or so, bank balance has become mandatory, so i guess your agent is right, get a statement


----------



## Johnathan Ho (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi All,
I have different problem but I might just post it here since it has something to do with my student visa. 

So here is the situation. My TR is going to expire on 18/02 and Im still in the waiting list of post grad applicants. My course only starts on 04/03 so it leaves around 20 days. What should I do to legalize 20 days? Please drop me some insights.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Tom and Jerry (Apr 30, 2017)

Dear All, thank you.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Johnathan Ho said:


> Hi All,
> I have different problem but I might just post it here since it has something to do with my student visa.
> 
> So here is the situation. My TR is going to expire on 18/02 and Im still in the waiting list of post grad applicants. My course only starts on 04/03 so it leaves around 20 days. What should I do to legalize 20 days? Please drop me some insights.
> ...


What visa are you currently on? You might just have to return home for 20 days.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi friends,

I have a question regarding student visa. Say someone gets admitted in a non-medical Masters study program, e.g. related to health administration. If after the first semester, the student does not feel that the program is a good fit and would like to study a Medical science related Masters program (the background education being in medicine like MBBS).

According to (a), its possible to switch to another program given that new program is also at same level (BSc cannot switch to MSc. program), admission to a new program is offered and the University of older program gives a permission letter to leave its program. 

Now, my question is:

What other conditions may be asked by the Home Department if this student decides to study a Medical sciences program? Will he/she need to return back to home country and apply a new visa? or need to go through additional health checks or anything else?

Thanks in advance.

(a): https://www.studyinaustralia.gov.au/english/australian-education/education-system/transfer-process


----------



## MiSri (Jul 9, 2018)

hi, 

I am planning to pursue MSc in Australia which is a 2 years course. Is there a concept of Post Study Work visa in Australia, just like the one in U.K. In U.K, after completing the MSc course, an application has to be submitted to Border Agency, and they give 2 years of PSW visa for working. Only criteria for this application is, successful completion of MSc in U.K. 

Is it same in Australia as well? or does it depend on criteria like bank balance, PTE score, age, etc. at the time of submitting PSW application after completing the 2 years MSc in Australia?

Thanks
Deepu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MiSri said:


> hi,
> 
> I am planning to pursue MSc in Australia which is a 2 years course. Is there a concept of Post Study Work visa in Australia, just like the one in U.K. In U.K, after completing the MSc course, an application has to be submitted to Border Agency, and they give 2 years of PSW visa for working. Only criteria for this application is, successful completion of MSc in U.K.
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...isting/temporary-graduate-485/post-study-work

Cheers


----------



## MiSri (Jul 9, 2018)

thanks for your reply. Just wondering whether it is same as UK process, becuase in UK, one has to get a course completion letter from the University after the MSc and the same has to be given at the time of applying for PSW in UK.


----------



## AssajieB (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello all I have a question regarding subclass 500 student visa. My wife is doing her PhD in Australia and for her student visa I am also included as her partner. However she is in Australia and I am in my Home country. Her visa is coming to an end and she needs to get it extended (She went to Australia for a Masters degree (2 years) but now she is doing a PhD which takes longer). In the new student visa application we are planning to have myself as her partner just like in the previous Visa. I just want to know if there are any complications from me being outside Australia and she being in Australia when applying for the new student visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AssajieB said:


> Hello all I have a question regarding subclass 500 student visa. My wife is doing her PhD in Australia and for her student visa I am also included as her partner. However she is in Australia and I am in my Home country. Her visa is coming to an end and she needs to get it extended (She went to Australia for a Masters degree (2 years) but now she is doing a PhD which takes longer). In the new student visa application we are planning to have myself as her partner just like in the previous Visa. I just want to know if there are any complications from me being outside Australia and she being in Australia when applying for the new student visa?


In normal times, it would have raised a red flag
But you are stuck out of the country probably due to australian borders being closed so it should not be an issue
Cheers


----------



## AssajieB (Oct 2, 2018)

NB said:


> In normal times, it would have raised a red flag
> But you are stuck out of the country probably due to australian borders being closed so it should not be an issue
> Cheers


 Thanks for the advice


----------

